# how much should my 14 week old be sleeping?



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

Just curious how much my 14 week old should be sleeping? she goes to bed about 10pm and sleeps till 5:30 or 6 am ( get up once or twice to potty, but goes right back to sleep). Then she is up for a hour or 2 and naps periodically thoughout the day. It is really hot in SC right now, so all exercise/walks we have been doing in the evening when it is cooler out. She plays with her toys and chases the cat some, but doesnt get a huge amount of exercise, but it seems she has been napping a lot regardless.

She was recently sick with a UTI 5 days ago and is on antibiotics. Her appetite is pretty good, drinking water and seems to be playing normal. Maybe she is just getting over being sick?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure it's nothing medical. from 9 weeks old to
5yrs old my dog has been sleeping most of the time.
i think they wake up so they can sleep more.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish Gretchen slept. :/ So long as there isn't a medical reason for her laying around, I'd soak up that quiet time!!!! Gretch sleeps at night for a good 7-8ish hours, but past that? Nope. A nap takes a HECK of a lot of play time....I mean HOURS of hard core running around. She got stung on the face by a bee today while we were outside playing, so she's been taking benadryl to keep down the swelling. Should be making her a little woozy right? Maybe want to take a nap? NOPE. She's wide awake and full of energy. :headbang: Want to trade puppies for a bit? xD

I think it really comes down to genetics/lines and just the individual dog. She may end up just being a laid back dog who likes some actives and then wants to chill.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She's a baby, let her sleep as much as she wants. My boy slept A LOT for the first few weeks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's just a baby, let her sleep. And take some pictures because it won't be long before she's going non-stop


----------

